# My first attempt at ABT's - Q-View



## mrrmobile (Jan 31, 2011)

These are my first attempt at ABT's.  I halved and seeded jalapenos, stuffed with cream cheese, velveeta, and a little smokie, then wrapped in bacon.

They were awesome!  I made about 50 of them.... They only lasted about 5 minutes... Next time i will have to make 200!!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2011)

There are so many different ways you can make ABT's and I think they are all good. Great Job! I love ABT's but to tell you the truth I hate putting them together. If  I am just doing a few for a small group its fine but when I make a couple hundred for our family reunion each year I just dread making them. Last year I finally got smart and started a processing line and recruited lots of helpers. That was much better.


----------



## mrrmobile (Jan 31, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> There are so many different ways you can make ABT's and I think they are all good. Great Job! I love ABT's but to tell you the truth I hate putting them together. If  I am just doing a few for a small group its fine but when I make a couple hundred for our family reunion each year I just dread making them. Last year I finally got smart and started a processing line and recruited lots of helpers. That was much better.




Yeah, I had a mini assembly line for doing mine as well... LOL  It is time consuming, but well worth it! Thanks!


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 31, 2011)

those do look great and they are time consuming. for another take on these i have a SS rack with holes that alows me to stand the peppers upright. i cut the tops off the pepper and hollow them out and season them inside then pack in pepper jack about 3/4 full then stuff the shrimp in with the tail hanging over the side, then finish packing the pepper, then drape the bacon over the top and pin with a tooth pick. now when it cooks all the flavor flows down and into the pepper and as i found out by putting them on the grill/smoker after the higher heat for 45 minutes or more you have all the jalepeno flaver with out the heat so even the faint hearted at the gathering will scarf them up now claiming to be a chile head.....and we all know who the true chile heads are...just my two cents.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 31, 2011)

Those look great, nice job!!!


----------



## czarcastic (Jan 31, 2011)

looks great!  Bet they were a big hit!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep, haven't found anybody yet who doesn't like ABT's! Yours look great!


----------



## paredneck42 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes they do look good im about to go make some myself u made me hungry,haha my favorite summer time snack right there!!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 31, 2011)

I am glad I bought some jalapenos today.

Those look soooo delicious!!!!

  Craig


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2011)

They Look Great...


----------

